

The Open Brand: a framework for defining brands - newsoundwave
http://dcurt.is/the-open-brand

======
copious
The Github repo referenced here could have been a blog post, but instead he
choice to make it a repo. I really love that.

Any advice-giving blog post that the author intends to have a long shelf life
ought to be a Github repo. It allows for updates in the future with a clear
version history. And, more importantly, it allows for others to make
suggestions and contribute to the body of advice via pull requests.

------
benohear
The title made me think this would be a framework to help people come up with
their brand, rather than which assets and manuals they should prepare to make
sure that their brand is implemented correctly.

Still, great advice. Using "vector-in-psd" rather than Illustrator is
particularly clever.

~~~
justincormack
Inkscape opens Illustrator files, which are based on PDF, fine, so not sure
about this.

Just use SVG as the file format, then any browser can open it.

~~~
andrus
Agreed. The PSD wrapper is kludgy.

Sites that just need to put a brand logo up as part of a content update are
just going to resize the logo from available PNGs.

I imagine in any more complicated cases someone with Illustrator is doing the
job.

------
glennericksen
This idea of taking guides like this and putting them on Github is really
powerful and underrated. What could be a static document or perhaps a wiki,
becomes a transferrable standard that can reflect the insight of the author
and the conversation of the community. Also, the threat of forking means that
if you don't keep up with current ethos of your subject, then somebody also
can (and probably will). Well done.

